# Best In Ear (IEM) earphone below Rs 4500



## mrcet007 (May 28, 2012)

Hi guys,
I am looking for the best In Ear (IEM) earphone below Rs 4500 with descent bass. I am looking for products with proper customer service and warranty in India only.It should work with my samsung wave which have 3.5mm jack.

I don't prefer Brainwavz product anymore as I previously owned Brainwavz M2 and it stopped working within 10 months and the couldn't claim the warrant due to very poor support of Brainwavz products in India. Below is the link for the sad story!

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/audio/157012-brainwavz-m2-warranty-help-10-months-old.html


----------



## High-Fidelity (May 28, 2012)

Could you please tell me the sound signature you are looking for other than the bass? What kinda bass, mid-range, treble, soundstage etc etc you are looking for?


----------



## mrcet007 (May 28, 2012)

High-Fidelity said:


> Could you please tell me the sound signature you are looking for other than the bass? What kinda bass, mid-range, treble, soundstage etc etc you are looking for?


Thanks for the quick reply! I also prefer good treble. This is going to look awkward, can you tell what is mid-range and soundstage ? I am not an expert in audio terminology.

Cheers
mrcet007


----------



## High-Fidelity (May 28, 2012)

mrcet007 said:


> Thanks for the quick reply! I also prefer good treble. This is going to look awkward, can you tell what is mid-range and soundstage ? I am not an expert in audio terminology.
> 
> Cheers
> mrcet007



Mid-range is especially vocals, The soundstage is the area between the speakers that appears to the listener to be occupied by sonic images. Like a real stage, a soundstage should have width, depth, and height. 

So before suggesting you an iem, I would like to know the sound signature you are looking for. 

Do you want bassy sound signature? Sound signature which has an emphasis on vocals? or on treble, what about soundstage? what kinda bass do you want?

Tell me everything.


----------



## mrcet007 (May 30, 2012)

High-Fidelity said:


> Mid-range is especially vocals, The soundstage is the area between the speakers that appears to the listener to be occupied by sonic images. Like a real stage, a soundstage should have width, depth, and height.
> 
> So before suggesting you an iem, I would like to know the sound signature you are looking for.
> 
> ...



I want good bass and treble and it should be more dominant than vocal but not too much.I want to hear all intricate sound details(like sound of rain etc!). I have no idea about soundstage!!


----------



## tkin (May 30, 2012)

Soundmagic E30/PL30


----------



## mrcet007 (May 30, 2012)

tkin said:


> Soundmagic E30/PL30


Which is better E30 or PL30?
how many years warranty? If I face any issue will I have to sent it to hongkong paying Rs3000. Can you give some details about the sound quality? Is it better than Brainwavz M2?


----------



## tkin (May 30, 2012)

mrcet007 said:


> Which is better E30 or PL30?
> how many years warranty? If I face any issue will I have to sent it to hongkong paying Rs3000. Can you give some details about the sound quality? Is it better than Brainwavz M2?


1 Year, from flipkart, you have to send it to them.

Sound quality is pretty good, no idea about M2 but M2s were always grossly overpriced in India.


----------



## samudragupta (May 30, 2012)

Soundmagic E30 is for 1800/-.


----------



## High-Fidelity (May 30, 2012)

mrcet007 said:


> I want good bass and treble and it should be more dominant than vocal but not too much.I want to hear all intricate sound details(like sound of rain etc!). I have no idea about soundstage!!



If you are open to buy from abroad online so here are your few choices:

1. Hippo vb
2. Xears Nature N3i
3. Xears XE200PRO
4. Fischer Audio Eterna Rev.1


----------



## Tenida (May 30, 2012)

Its also looks good
Tekfusion - Twinwoofers In-Ear Headphones (Black Chrome) | Headphone | Flipkart.com


----------



## mrcet007 (May 30, 2012)

tkin said:


> 1 Year, from flipkart, you have to send it to them.
> 
> Sound quality is pretty good, no idea about M2 but M2s were always grossly overpriced in India.



Thanks!
Which is better E30 or PL30?


----------



## Tenida (May 30, 2012)

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/audio/155730-tekfusion-twinwoofers-complete-review.html


----------



## mrcet007 (May 30, 2012)

Tenida said:


> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/audio/155730-tekfusion-twinwoofers-complete-review.html



Compared to sound magic e30 how is tekfusion-twinwoofers?


----------



## High-Fidelity (May 30, 2012)

tekfusion-twinwoofers is a bright sounding earphones and generally compared to the earphones like SoundMagic PL-11, PL-21 or so. Do not compare Tekfusion TW to the earphones like E30, M2, and others costing at this price levels


----------



## Faun (May 30, 2012)

mrcet007 said:


> Thanks!
> Which is better E30 or PL30?



E30 is the newer release and upgrade over PL30.


----------



## mrcet007 (May 30, 2012)

samudragupta said:


> Soundmagic E30 is for 1800/-.


Is it available online?
In flipkart its Rs 2040 and out of stock.
Sound Magic E 30 Headphones (Black) | Headphone | Flipkart.com



High-Fidelity said:


> If you are open to buy from abroad online so here are your few choices:
> 
> 1. Hippo vb
> 2. Xears Nature N3i
> ...



Problem with buying from abroad is if we want to claim warranty, we have to send it by bluedart etc and that will cost = cost of iem! 
Any other options?

How is klipsch s4i ? Is it worth the money?
Klipsch Image S4i Headphone | Headphone | Flipkart.com


----------



## High-Fidelity (May 30, 2012)

Klipsch S4 is not good before E30


----------



## mrcet007 (May 31, 2012)

High-Fidelity said:


> Klipsch S4 is not good before E30



Compared to Brainwavz m2 how is E30?


----------



## High-Fidelity (May 31, 2012)

mrcet007 said:


> Compared to Brainwavz m2 how is E30?



Well I guess M2 has more bass than the E30, E30's mids are slightly recessed before M2. E30 has an airy presentation before M2.

Isolation is not good with the E30.

Overall Sound: Brainwavz M2>SoundMagic E30

As you are coming from the Brainwavz M2 so SoundMagic E30 is not an upgrade, it's a downgrade in my book or can say a sidegrade.

If you are used to the bass of M2 so you won't like the bass of E30.


----------



## mrcet007 (May 31, 2012)

High-Fidelity said:


> Well I guess M2 has more bass than the E30, E30's mids are slightly recessed before M2. E30 has an airy presentation before M2.
> 
> Isolation is not good with the E30.
> 
> ...


Thanks! But price is 1K less. Any ways below 4.5K is there any other  iem that is a worthy upgrade to Brainwavz m2? I didn't like the build quality and durablity of M2.


----------



## High-Fidelity (May 31, 2012)

mrcet007 said:


> Thanks! But price is 1K less. Any ways below 4.5K is there any other  iem that is a worthy upgrade to Brainwavz m2? I didn't like the build quality and durablity of M2.



If you can buy from abroad so I have already given you few options.


----------



## Empirial (May 31, 2012)

How about this : Philips SHE9850 Noise Isolating In-Ear Headphones with Advanced Acoustics | eBay


----------



## tkin (Jun 1, 2012)

Here, Soundmagic E30 for 2k: Soundmagic E30 In Ear Earphone Headphone Noise Isolation 4 iphone ipad tablet | eBay

Not sure about warranty, probably there is none.


----------



## doom2010 (Jun 1, 2012)

SMC international are the official distributor of the Soundmagic product.
SM E30 @1800/-
SOUND MAGIC IN-EAR E30 With BALANCED SOUND & BASS


----------



## mrcet007 (Jun 1, 2012)

doom2010 said:


> SMC international are the official distributor of the Soundmagic product.
> SM E30 @1800/-
> SOUND MAGIC IN-EAR E30 With BALANCED SOUND & BASS



Its an indian distributor? Will they give proper warranty etc?

Have anyone purchased from the below site? Is it trust worthy?
Theitdepot - SoundMagic E30 In-Ear-Headphone


----------



## teejay_geekEd (Jun 1, 2012)

SMC is an indian distributor. They give proper warranty. I've bought products from them.


----------



## Rishabh Mittal (Jun 13, 2012)

I am confused between E10 and E30. Can any one please help me in choosing the right one.


----------



## teejay_geekEd (Jun 13, 2012)

E10 - more emphasis on bass quantity than e30
E30 - More balanced out, wider in soundstage than e10.


----------



## Artemis (Jun 16, 2012)

High-Fidelity said:


> If you are open to buy from abroad online so here are your few choices:
> 
> 1. Hippo vb
> 2. Xears Nature N3i
> ...



Good call on the Hippo's. If you are into Trance/Hip-Hop go for them else you have the Hifiman Re-0 if you love Rock/Classical.

And if you really want a high-end IEM, it's always better to get it from abroad. Your choice is really limited here in India, and whatever you do find here ain't half as good. Just get a good one from abroad and use them carefully.

Homeshop18 sells the Klipsch S4 for 4.9k

And as for reviews of all the IEM's that you may consider head over here Head-Fi Joker's IEM Review Thread


----------

